# The Nano Fish Expert: Rachel O'leary



## christinamac (Jan 2, 2016)

I stumbled on who seems to be the leading authority on nano species of fish and invertebrates while watching Youtube videos. 

This is the video I watched where I first learned about her. She's such a character! I want to get into nano-tanking in the future so I'll have to keep her in mind. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gQs-Q2ZjYuw

You can buy some really unique nano species from her here: http://msjinkzd.com/


----------



## VillagerSparky (Dec 1, 2015)

I watch her channel on a regular basis. She certainly knows her stuff and I often end up jotting things down. 

However, she needs her Mohawk back.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Oh what? She lost her mohawk? nooooo!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Rachel and JDAquatics are the only places I get my non-Betta. Her book is wonderful and well worth adding to one's library.


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

I agree she knows her stuff. I liked her Mohawk.


----------

